# test ride D2Ds truck



## bilgerat (Dec 3, 2004)

heres a link to a video of the new international pick-up D2Ds going to get!!!
http://video.msn.com/video/p.htm?setcp=b
type in pickup in search window


----------



## HT2 (Dec 3, 2004)

Man, what a waste of money.......

How many of these do they think they can actually sell????? :


----------

